# New Conoflex Nevada 13



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

This is my second rod built and it's for DISTANCE plugging and metal throwing.
I will give few more days to epoxy to fully cure but I am happy with how it came out.
I am still debating on cosmetic details but the functional parts are pretty much completed.
Few days ago, I did some test cast with temporary guide fix and I could not see where the 3 Oz. was landing in the ocean so it will be a swell to fully load the rod and see how far it goes... I will try post some follow ups on this.
All the guides are titanium SiC (LMSG+MNSG mix) except 20 size which is SS with Ti coat(no Ti version available for this size ring), blank is rated 1-3 Oz.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Nevada 13*

Looks like a beautiful rod -- great job! This past Christmas I gave one with a turned cork grip to my son. He loves the rod! That Nevada was built with Fuji alconite lowriders and is used as a spinning rod.

Good fishing with yours,
SL


----------

